# Christmas divorce.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

An elderly man in Oklahoma calls his son in New York and says, "I hate to ruin your day son, but I have to tell you that your mother and I are getting a divorce; 45 years of marriage... and that much misery is enough!" 
"Dad, what are you talking about?" the son yells. 
"We can't stand the sight of each other any longer," the old dad explained. "We're sick of each other, and I'm sick of talking about this, so you call your sister in Hong Kong and tell her!". 
Frantic, the son calls his sister, who explodes on the phone. "Like heck they're getting divorced," she shouts, "I'll take care of this." She calls her elderly father immediately, and screams at him, "You are not getting divorced. Don't do a single thing until I get there. I'm calling my brother back, and we'll both be there tomorrow. Until then, don't do a thing, you hear me?" she yelled as she hung up the phone.

The old man hangs up his phone and turns to his wife. "Okay", he says, "it's all set. They're both coming for Christmas and paying their own air-fare."


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Good one!


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Good one.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------

